# Exploring alternative routes



## Sandra6 (4 Sep 2012)

Some less kind souls may like to point out that I was in fact lost on my ride earlier today, but as I can read signposts I was mostly certainly sure of where I was -or how many miles from certain points of interest -whether or not I could visualise those points on a map or with any reference to where I actually wanted to be remains undisclosed.
I set off early to meet an estate agent at a property 8ish miles away as the crow flies, which is 12 miles as the Sandra cycles -avoiding main roads. 
It was lovely, the sun was shining, the wind was pleasant and there was very little traffic -3 cars, one tractor and a quad bike on the first 8 miles to be precise. 
Did I mention it's my birthday?! 
Had a little bit of a slalom moment passing through the road resurfacing, but the kindly workmen changed the stop to go for me so it was all good. 
Not so much fun on the brief stretch of A road - had to wait in the middle of the road to make a left turn while about a dozen cars passed. You'd think atleast one would be a considerate cyclist themselves, but no. I actually saw more traffic on this one 100 yard stretch than I did the rest of the entire journey - in both directions.


----------



## Sandra6 (4 Sep 2012)

Business done with said estate agent, time for the return leg. 
Not fancying that particular stretch of A road - going back it requires crossing the traffic for a left turn just before a corner, not a good point to pause for though - I decided to explore the alternative route home. 
Assuming it would be of equal length and at some point bring my back to the original road home was not the wisest move of the morning. 
The road was thankfully quiet but also full of huge potholes and uneven surface, and there were two blooming big hills I was not expecting. Earlier I'd been most impressed at myself, getting out of the saddle and powering up the hills on the first leg, not realising I was in my fifth gear (I usually only cycle in fourth on a flat road!) My bravado escaped me and so did my puff as I ran out half way up the hill and totally failed to switch down to granny gear in time, so ground to a halt and had to get off and walk. To be fair I was walking faster than I'd been cycling anyway. 
This is where it got a bit confusing. The road signs I encountered no longer gave me directions home. I wasn't sure I wanted to be 15 miles from Penrith if I'm honest. And that way was up too. 
There was an awful lot of up about this trip, and not an equal amount of down either,somewhat unsettling that. 
I spotted a sign for Welton. Never been there before, and I'm unlikely to go again, but off I went hoping it was in the right direction. 
It was, and, after what seemed a very long time I recognised the road. 
I passed a group of old boys who I've chatted to before and was half tempted to turn about and follow them - they always stop at the pub! But no I ploughed on home. 
With what sounded like a large plough behind me for a good couple of miles. 
It turned out -when it eventually managed to pass me - to be a combine harvester. So then I had a mile of hay flying in my face before I turned off, back onto the nice familiar riverside route home. 
Totally out paced by a pensioner who gave a cheery "ok, I'm going to pass you now" before leaving me for dust, but home, happy and ready for my cake. 
Did I mention it was my birthday?!


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2012)

Happy Birthday!

Some of my best routes were discovered 'exploring'.

Edit: Apart from the one that found me at the bottom of the Whinlatter pass instead of at the top, that was a bit annoying.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Sep 2012)

Happy Birthday:
Some cake for you:


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2012)

happy birthday


----------



## MrJamie (4 Sep 2012)

Happy Birthday Sandra 

Tell us more about this cake..


----------



## Glenn (4 Sep 2012)

Happy birthday.

Why did you need to stop in the middle of the road for a left turn?


----------



## Sandra6 (4 Sep 2012)

Because I don't know my left from my right?! 
When I'm cycling I can't do that thing where you pretend to be writing to remind yourself which hand is which.
Lovely cake. I didn't get one as impressive as that but my daughter did bake me some rock buns and I had carrot cake with a friend.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Sep 2012)

Glenn said:


> Happy birthday.


 
Fork's on backwards...


----------



## MrJamie (4 Sep 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Fork's on backwards...


Looks like the chain broke and she fell off, luckily she was wearing an icing helmet


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Sep 2012)

Happy birthday, Sandra!
You certainly had an adventure today: I'm forever getting lost myself, time to suss out google maps on my phone, me thinks


----------



## Peteaud (4 Sep 2012)

Happy Birthday.

Exploring is the best way to get out and about.

Ive found a great picnic spot in the middle of nowhere doing this.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Sep 2012)

Happy Birthday To You!... and if you're as bad at navigating as I am, take comfort in the fact that on each ride you'll end up going several miles further than you intended


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2012)

Happy belated birthday, and also getting lost the roads if you do enough will all start to join each other and you will know them in time.


----------



## gavroche (13 Sep 2012)

Is it your birthday today by any chance? If it is " HAPPY BIRTHDAY"


----------



## gilespargiter (20 Sep 2012)

Belated happy birthday Sandra.
Can't understand how people get lost, I find I'm always here! I sometimes go exploring to find out where the rest of the world went though . . .


----------



## gilespargiter (20 Sep 2012)

Belated happy birthday Sandra.
Can't understand how people get lost, I find I'm always here! I sometimes go exploring to find out where the rest of the world went though .


----------



## Sandra6 (21 Sep 2012)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. That's me done with them now until I'm 70 then I can start saying "I'm 71,2,3 etc don't you know" while being totally rude to everyone.
As for being lost, I never consider myself to be actually lost, I always know where I am in relation to myself anyway.


----------

